

You're Not Crazy - bennesvig
http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=028de8672d5f9a229f15e9edf&id=9ed0a5f30f

======
cchurch
How is this any different from that poster of the kitten dangling from a
clothes line, labeled "Hang in there!"? Only not as attractive?

Generic you-can-do-it-so-pursuit-your-dreams advice is anything but
motivating.

